# New Core I7 Rig Build "The Unkown"



## domy85 (Dec 20, 2008)

About a year ago I had an extreme water cooled system MKMods helped me build, but was forced to sell to pay huge credit cards off, but now with my new job after awhile my dreams have arrised to stay.
Here is going to be the parts I am ordering, I will update this all the time once parts start to arrive.

_BIOSTAR TpowerX58 LGA 1366 Intel X58 ATX Intel Motherboard_

_G.SKILL PI Black 6GB DDR3 SDRAM DDR3 1600_

_Intel Core i7 920_

_Thermalright "Limited Edition" TRUE Copper Ultra-120 eXtreme CPU Heatsink_

_CMPSU-750TX 750W_

_Samsung DVD Burner_

_Moded Cooler Master Centurion Mid Tower_


----------



## BrooksyX (Dec 20, 2008)

Hey your links are no good. Case might be a little on the small side for watercooling but I guess it should be fine.

By the way I am glad I could help finance your new build


----------



## domy85 (Dec 20, 2008)

Im not going to water cool, I was only saying I did before on another build I did a year ago . And yes you helped make this happen  I have learned that cooling on air can go pretty far. Damn links, ill fix it.


----------



## BrooksyX (Dec 20, 2008)

Okay guess I read your post to fast. Air has always worked just fine for me. But if I did have the money I would watercool! Sadly I probably won't be able to afford it for a long while


----------



## domy85 (Dec 20, 2008)

BrooksyX said:


> Okay guess I read your post to fast. Air has always worked just fine for me. But if I did have the money I would watercool! Sadly I probably won't be able to afford it for a long while



If I do ever go water cooling (which I wont) it would have to be a already filled/install and go! But the problem with that is its going to be horrible and its only better to customize the pump etc.  I learned my lesson on my water cooling system I had awhile go.  It was way to complicated for my own good at my level on knowledge on that stuff.

I found the old project link, the last page shows the final product I once had  - http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=56732


----------



## Binge (Dec 20, 2008)

domy85 said:


> Im not going to water cool, I was only saying I did before on another build I did a year ago . And yes you helped make this happen  I have learned that cooling on air can go pretty far. Damn links, ill fix it.



Good luck with your mobo... that TRUE full copper will most likely crack it one day lol


----------



## domy85 (Dec 20, 2008)

Binge said:


> Good luck with your mobo... that TRUE full copper will most likely crack it one day lol



Rofl hope not.  Gona need some wire support


----------



## steelkane (Dec 20, 2008)

looks, good so far,, are you going to leave the hole on the top of the case from when you had the rad up there, you could get a aluminum case to help with your cooling, they can be had for less then you think, http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...E&N=2010090007 1055007957&bop=And&Order=PRICE
Also take a look at the Cooler Master V8 cpu cooler, http://www.frozencpu.com/cat/l3/g40...oolers-Socket_LGA_1366-Page1.html?id=QvpZH9Kf


----------



## domy85 (Dec 20, 2008)

steelkane said:


> looks, good so far,, are you going to leave the hole on the top of the case from when you had the rad up there, you could get a aluminum case to help with your cooling, they can be had for less then you think, http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...E&N=2010090007 1055007957&bop=And&Order=PRICE
> Also take a look at the Cooler Master V8 cpu cooler, http://www.frozencpu.com/cat/l3/g40...oolers-Socket_LGA_1366-Page1.html?id=QvpZH9Kf



Oh, no this case isnt the same.  Its a different one as in the pictures I posted.  I am going to stick with this case.  I went for the copper heatsink for ultimate cooling and to match the boards copper piping.


----------



## steelkane (Dec 21, 2008)

That would look good, with that board & true,, Maybe just mod the hell out of that case.


----------



## domy85 (Dec 21, 2008)

Im thinking of this mod using those nibbler metal cutters.  After all, with all that copper, it would look good to see inside.  I never done something like this before though.


http://www.frozencpu.com/products/3896/win-02/Window_Kit_w_Two_92mm_Fan_Mounts.html?tl=g42c215s496


----------



## steelkane (Dec 21, 2008)

domy85 said:


> Im thinking of this mod using those nibbler metal cutters.  After all, with all that copper, it would look good to see inside.  I never done something like this before though.
> 
> 
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/3896/win-02/Window_Kit_w_Two_92mm_Fan_Mounts.html?tl=g42c215s496



can you get a hold of a jigsaw, we could help you cut a nice window


----------



## steelkane (Dec 21, 2008)

just wondering,, where about do you live in IL


----------



## domy85 (Dec 21, 2008)

steelkane said:


> just wondering,, where about do you live in IL



I live in southish suburbs of chicago. I placed the order for those sheet metal cutters and the window before you posted that.  The directions look do-able, but if your close I wouldnt mind help 

I wanted to do this at some point, and while im waiting, might as well do it now.


----------



## steelkane (Dec 21, 2008)

I could help,, I'm on the north side of Chicago,, Jefferson Park, Milwaukee & central, I have all the tools, you could even draw out you own window design. but you bought the window kit.


----------



## aCid888* (Dec 21, 2008)

Why got with the full copper TRUE??

It doesn't really offer any performance gain over the normal version....maybe 2 - 3'C and that doesn't justify the price tag in my view. Get the normal true and save a few $  lol


----------



## domy85 (Dec 21, 2008)

I stumbled upon looking at the G.SKILL PI Black 6GB and its timmings are 8-8-8-21 compared to the corsair timings which are 8-8-8-24.  Plus the gskill is $10 cheaper.  Im only worried about the memory quality and capabilities of the gskill. The last thing I want is value ram


----------



## BrooksyX (Dec 21, 2008)

domy85 said:


> I stumbled upon looking at the G.SKILL PI Black 6GB and its timmings are 8-8-8-21 compared to the corsair timings which are 8-8-8-24.  Plus the gskill is $10 cheaper.  Im only worried about the memory quality and capabilities of the gskill. The last thing I want is value ram



Don't worry man G. Skill is good stuff not value ram. They are able to sell their products a little cheaper because they don't add a bunch of extra bells and whistles to their ram. Do people really need "Sli certified ram"?  come on what a joke! They also don't pay a lot for advertising. But that doesn't mean they make bad stuff. I have some G. Skill ram and I love it. I am sure you will love it too!


----------



## steelkane (Dec 21, 2008)

I use allot of G-Skill, Corsair & Geil, Never had trouble, I have had trouble with OCZ memory & usb flash drives.


----------



## domy85 (Dec 21, 2008)

Then the Gskill PI series is the way to go with faster timings and cheaper.


----------



## oli_ramsay (Dec 21, 2008)

aCid888* said:


> Why got with the full copper TRUE??
> 
> It doesn't really offer any performance gain over the normal version....maybe 2 - 3'C and that doesn't justify the price tag in my view. Get the normal true and save a few $  lol



If you've got the money to burn then hell, why not?   plus the fact that it looks awesome.  BTW that's the most sophisticated crack-pipe I've ever seen (in your avatar) hehe :toast;


----------



## domy85 (Dec 21, 2008)

oli_ramsay said:


> If you've got the money to burn then hell, why not?   plus the fact that it looks awesome.  BTW that's the most sophisticated crack-pipe I've ever seen (in your avatar) hehe :toast;



No, I dont have the money to burn, but the looks and overall quality will pay off.   If I had the money to burn I would be buying a $400 dollar motherboard etc heh..

Why wont this biostar mobo get in stock already!!!


----------



## domy85 (Dec 21, 2008)

Here is the Video Card Ill be using 4870 1GB and a Asus Ageia Physics Card


----------



## MKmods (Dec 21, 2008)

This looks like its gonna be a fun build...The case is a very good base to start with.

With that cooler maybe we could make a cool copper bracket to help support it.

Thats pretty amazing to have Steelkane so close to you to help out as well. Damn, now i wish I lived in Chicago

Rather than waste the money on the nibbler get a pair of these
http://www.homedepot.com/webapp/wcs...langId=-1&catalogId=10053&productId=100026634

the make right and left angle cutters that make nice circles (they also cut straight)


----------



## domy85 (Dec 21, 2008)

MKmods said:


> This looks like its gonna be a fun build...The case is a very good base to start with.
> 
> With that cooler maybe we could make a cool copper bracket to help support it.
> 
> ...



I have safety wire I use for my motorcycle when I go to the track that could possibly be used, but when i get everything together, ill get back to you on that lol.

As for the cutters, well if kane has another tool, then its all good.  Im pumped about this window and greatful to get some help.

I found some adehsive sided foam stuff and mounted a 120mm fan below the cd drive. I like this case because the whole front panel including drive bay covers have dust covers.

My cooling will be 120mm front, 120mm rear, 80mm lower front, 120mm Window, 92mm Top


----------



## domy85 (Dec 23, 2008)

Woot! ordered that copper mobo!

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813138135

Rofl, I got an alert for the heatsink in stock.  I go to buy it and its out of stock already.


----------



## steelkane (Dec 23, 2008)

domy85 said:


> Woot! ordered that copper mobo!
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813138135
> 
> Rofl, I got an alert for the heatsink in stock.  I go to buy it and its out of stock already.



Awesome, glad to hear about you new shiny mobo,, 
This one looks really nice, I had one before, it cools pretty good. http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=450&products_id=21568
I just looked at the true copper again,, that is a beast @1900g, 4lbs, WOW it's enough to bust some motherboards
Not in stock here http://www.sidewindercomputers.com/thulexcoedtr.html but it's $10 more for the bolt threw kit,, were ever you buy it from, at that weight, why would they sell it without that kit, I had to buy that kit when I bought the thermalright Ultimate 90.


----------



## domy85 (Dec 23, 2008)

steelkane said:


> Awesome, glad to hear about you new shiny mobo,,
> This one looks really nice, I had one before, it cools pretty good. http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=450&products_id=21568
> I just looked at the true copper again,, that is a beast @1900g, 4lbs, WOW it's enough to bust some motherboards
> Not in stock here http://www.sidewindercomputers.com/thulexcoedtr.html but it's $10 more for the bolt threw kit,, were ever you buy it from, at that weight, why would they sell it without that kit, I had to buy that kit when I bought the thermalright Ultimate 90.



Rofl 4 pounds. dude +1 on that for the bolt through kit.  I know MKmods was talking about making a bracket for it, but for $10 bucks im not sure how much cheaper one is to make yourself.


----------



## domy85 (Dec 23, 2008)

Their is some reviews on this board saying it will lock up using 6GB of memory, but will work with only 3GB, BUT (theirs others than have it working with 6GB!, what a mystery!) Theirs settings that have to be changed from a forum just about the biostar T-Powerx58 board. Now those peeps are probably wasting time and $ rma'ing them.  Also another issue was using the wrong slots for the memory causing the pc to lock up during OS install.  In this board their has to be a memory chip in the primary 2nd slot or else the board wont even boot.


C1E Support: Set to Disable
Hardware Prefetcher: Set to Disable
Adjacent Cache Line Prefetch: Set to Disable
Max CPUID Valut Limit: Set to Disable
Intel Virtualization: Set to Disable
CPU TM Function: Set to Disable
Execute-Disable Bit: Set to Disable
Overclock Navigator: Set to Manual
Intel SpeedStep: Set to Disable
Intel Turbo Mode: Set to Disable


----------



## domy85 (Dec 24, 2008)

As I have been watching deals for the I7 290 and 3x2GB memory kits, they have been getting even better.

Next Weeks Order = Core I7 290
                            Corsair Dominator or GSKILL PI Series 3x2GB Kit

Lastly, this leaves that pesky last item.... the heatsink, which is out of stock the second it comes in anyways


----------



## domy85 (Dec 27, 2008)

So my case now has a window thanks to steelkane  Just amazing! I didnt use my window kit I bought, complications arised of a fan getting in the way of my heatsink, plus this type of window looks so much better.  I learned alot, and the time it takes to make something look good is worth it.


The x58 comes in monday...


----------



## Binge (Dec 27, 2008)

Awesome!  I still need to clean up my case.  It's like hell in there.


----------



## domy85 (Dec 27, 2008)

The window is see through, just not in the pics. It has a black tint.  I will have alot of light in the pc from the red LED fans so you can see in. The hole for all the wires from the psu was cut bigger so I can fit my 24 pin connector through. The window hole is cut for a 120mm Fan.

I ordered a fan filter that was decided would look really good on the window.  
http://www.performance-pcs.com/cata...age_scroll&products_id=2275&image_scroll_id=0



A Thanks to SteelKane


----------



## steelkane (Dec 27, 2008)

Anytime domy85, Glad I could help. I can't wait to see it with all that kool hardware inside.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 27, 2008)

subscribe, I just put together my i7 build as well, should be interesting to follow along.


----------



## tzitzibp (Dec 27, 2008)

subscribed....

glad to follow this build through!


----------



## domy85 (Dec 30, 2008)

So I recieve my board in today and I got excited and installed it even though I will have to take it out again.

They put stickers on the ram and pcie ports.  I didnt have trouble taking the pcie port stickers off, but the ram slot sticker left all this left over paper from the backing of the sticker all over.  The paper went inside those memory holes, well i had a problem with 2 of those holes as that paper messed with the position of the gold contact pins for the memory(if you look at the memory pic u can see the paper in some of the holes).  I had to stick a pin inside 2 holes and push the pins back out so it would make contact with the memory.... SO NOW I am paranoid that something is going to be wrong and by the time I get the memory, cpu and heatsink, it will be too late for return. I am so PISSED about this.  I booted the board and everything lit up so that was good....  I dont believe they would do something like that with stickers.

Heres some pics with it in...


----------



## Chicken Patty (Dec 30, 2008)

domy85 said:


> So I recieve my board in today and I got excited and installed it even though I will have to take it out again.
> 
> They put stickers on the ram and pcie ports.  I didnt have trouble taking the pcie port stickers off, but the ram slot sticker left all this left over paper from the backing of the sticker all over.  The paper went inside those memory holes, well i had a problem with 2 of those holes as that paper messed with the position of the gold contact pins for the memory(if you look at the memory pic u can see the paper in some of the holes.  I had to stick a pin inside 2 holes and push the pins back out so it would make contact with the memory.... SO NOW I am paranoid that something is going to be wrong and by the time I get the memory, cpu and heatsink, it will be too late for return. I am so PISSED about this.  I booted the board and everything lit up so that was good....  I dont believe they would do something like that with stickers.
> 
> Heres some pics with it in...





I think you'll be fine bro, BTW congrats bro, I can tell you're happy even after the sticker issue


----------



## MKmods (Dec 30, 2008)

domy85 said:


> Rofl 4 pounds. dude +1 on that for the bolt through kit.  I know MKmods was talking about making a bracket for it, but for $10 bucks im not sure how much cheaper one is to make yourself.



lol, at 4lbs, add to that the leverage effect (the tallness of the cooler makes even more weight pushing down on the bottom half of the mount)
I would definitely get SteelKane to help you mount the cooler through the mobo and through spacers and through the mobo tray (using the mobo tray to support the cooler)

PS: I like your choice on mobos, Biostar FTW!!!!!
ModdersSticker installers


----------



## steelkane (Dec 30, 2008)

domy85 said:


> So I recieve my board in today and I got excited and installed it even though I will have to take it out again.
> 
> They put stickers on the ram and pcie ports.  I didnt have trouble taking the pcie port stickers off, but the ram slot sticker left all this left over paper from the backing of the sticker all over.  The paper went inside those memory holes, well i had a problem with 2 of those holes as that paper messed with the position of the gold contact pins for the memory(if you look at the memory pic u can see the paper in some of the holes).  I had to stick a pin inside 2 holes and push the pins back out so it would make contact with the memory.... SO NOW I am paranoid that something is going to be wrong and by the time I get the memory, cpu and heatsink, it will be too late for return. I am so PISSED about this.  I booted the board and everything lit up so that was good....  I dont believe they would do something like that with stickers.
> 
> Heres some pics with it in...



Board looks great,, I'm sure it will work fine, the W/M looks like it's going to be clean.


----------



## steelkane (Dec 30, 2008)

MKmods said:


> lol, at 4lbs, add to that the leverage effect (the tallness of the cooler makes even more weight pushing down on the bottom half of the mount)
> I would definitely get SteelKane to help you mount the cooler through the mobo and through spacers and through the mobo tray (using the mobo tray to support the cooler)
> 
> PS: I like your choice on mobos, Biostar FTW!!!!!
> ModdersSticker installers



That could be possible, if longer screws were used




And instead of mounting the plate on the back of the motherboard, mount the plate on the back side of the mobo tray. with spacers in between the back of the board & the mobo tray.




I believe that would work out great.


----------



## MKmods (Dec 30, 2008)

Nice picts thanks..(I am quite Intel mount ignorant) 
just as long as the spacers between the mobo and tray were as tall as the standoffs you should be fine.
I get my plastic/nylon spacers from Homedepot.
(make sure to eliminate the springs though)

the flat surface mobo tray in that comp looks nice for this mod...


----------



## domy85 (Dec 30, 2008)

Hah thanks guys, that takes a load off.  Im sure we all been their builing a full pc and the board was the problem.... Biostar looks like they pulled this one off!

That idea with the backplate on the mobo tray instead sounds great guys.  Especially if Thermalright themselves recommends using that heatsink on a board thats horizontally even with the bolt through kit 

Definetly a plus for cleanliness

Also the 8 pin mobo power connector is a pain going underneath the board. Instead if their was a opening cut right above where it plugs in to would be so nice.


----------



## tzitzibp (Dec 30, 2008)

thanks for the pics!
and to see that sticker issue resolved....

and thanks to Steelkane for a great idea!

hope we 'll see a few more pics soon!


----------



## domy85 (Jan 2, 2009)

While im waiting on the ordering of my cpu heatsink, I went ahead an ordered the Zalman VF1000 gpu heatsink, thanks to help from some members here.  390grams of pure copper baby  I didnt like the blue LED in the fan, so im going to figure out what wire to cut for the LED or however.  Putting a red LED fan in place of it wont do much cause I will have a bright 120mm fan on my window blocking it.  Ill get some picutres next week when it arrives an installed.

http://www.acousticpc.com/images/a_zalman_vf1000_main_pic.jpg


----------



## steelkane (Jan 2, 2009)

That's going to look SICK together,


----------



## domy85 (Jan 2, 2009)

steelkane said:


> That's going to look SICK together.



lol I know


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 2, 2009)

Mmmm ....

Domy, this is a very very nice build your putting together. PM me a link if you put it in the case gallery k? Also, you going to order the 920 from buy.com? I think the price went down even further.

EDIT: Nevermind its out of stock now.


----------



## domy85 (Jan 2, 2009)

JrRacinFan said:


> Mmmm ....
> 
> Domy, this is a very very nice build your putting together. PM me a link if you put it in the case gallery k? Also, you going to order the 920 from buy.com? I think the price went down even further.
> 
> EDIT: Nevermind its out of stock now.



Thanks, I will drop ya a pm when I submit it. Yeah I have been missing out on all the good deals.  Im not ready to buy the cpu or memory yet though.  Sometime this month I will need this thing running so all do in time.


----------



## BrooksyX (Jan 2, 2009)

Well just so you know fry's has the 920 for $229 no rebates.

http://www.frys-electronics-ads.com/ads/2009/01/02/39668/Intel-Core-i7-Processor-920


----------



## domy85 (Jan 2, 2009)

BrooksyX said:


> Well just so you know fry's has the 920 for $229 no rebates.
> 
> http://www.frys-electronics-ads.com/ads/2009/01/02/39668/Intel-Core-i7-Processor-920



I cant buy this online? I had bad experiences with the Frys location by me. Im probably red flagged.


----------



## BrooksyX (Jan 2, 2009)

domy85 said:


> I cant buy this online? I had bad experiences with the Frys location by me. Im probably red flagged.



I think its in store only.

Maybe wear a hat and buy in cash?


----------



## domy85 (Jan 2, 2009)

BrooksyX said:


> I think its in store only.
> 
> Maybe wear a hat and buy in cash?



I wouldnt want one of the managers to see me and get the satisfaction of me back shopping in their store.  The problem I had with them was their fault.


----------



## BrooksyX (Jan 2, 2009)

domy85 said:


> I would have to wear a rubber mask or something



ha seriously? 

I wanna hear the story now! what happened?


----------



## domy85 (Jan 2, 2009)

BrooksyX said:


> ha seriously?
> 
> I wanna hear the story now! what happened?



Its too long of a story


----------



## domy85 (Jan 3, 2009)

Got all my fans and fan cover/filters on the case now with a suprise of a 92mm I cut out on top all by myself lol  I got some more u trim and walla!

Pictures are not doing justice at all with all the fans running showing inside the case because of the tint and the camera with or without the flash.  Until I find a good camera its not worth to show how it doesnt look in real life. All I can say is wow that tinted acrylic compares to nothing else, it looks that good. Theirs so much air moving through this thing its nuts.

I cut a hole with my nibbler cutters for the mobo power connector, and i also use it to put my 120mm fan cord through I have on the rear and for the 2 120mm fans that will be on the cpu heatsink.

btw the nibbler cutters broke after the last snip lol RIP


----------



## steelkane (Jan 3, 2009)

Cool your fan filters came,, the top fan looks good, the side window is awesome looking with the filter, If you ever need more of it I'll send u the link, getting close to the finish, just a few more parts & it's going to be one kick-ass RIG


----------



## domy85 (Jan 3, 2009)

Memory ordered  gskill PI Black 3x2 GB


----------



## domy85 (Jan 3, 2009)

I went to frys and got a 920!


----------



## BrooksyX (Jan 4, 2009)

domy85 said:


> I went to frys all shady and got a 920! their were alot of people wanting one and calling for them so I was cutting in line lol.  paid $248 w/tax
> 
> All i am waiting for is this heatsink to come in stock now....



Congrats man! Still wanna hear that story though... 

Got the heatsink today and I also got the backplate from newegg today too so it worked out really great. This thing is awesome. The bios is showing my q6600 at 19 C with stock speeds, can't wait to oc 

Ill make sure to leave you heat again. Thanks


----------



## domy85 (Jan 4, 2009)

BrooksyX said:


> Congrats man! Still wanna hear that story though...
> 
> Got the heatsink today and I also got the backplate from newegg today too so it worked out really great. This thing is awesome. The bios is showing my q6600 at 19 C with stock speeds, can't wait to oc
> 
> Ill make sure to leave you heat again. Thanks



lol np, thats why I ordered that heatsink when I thought i was building a socket 775 system.  Heard it was the best.  good to know


----------



## steelkane (Jan 4, 2009)

domy85 said:


> I went to frys all shady and got a 920! their were alot of people wanting one and calling for them so I was cutting in line lol.  paid $248 w/tax
> 
> All i am waiting for is this heatsink to come in stock now....



SCORE!!, Did anyone notice you at the store or was it smooth sailing. I'LL keep a look out for your Copper 120


----------



## domy85 (Jan 4, 2009)

> SCORE!!, Did anyone notice you at the store or was it smooth sailing. I'LL keep a look out for your Copper 120




lol I didnt see any of the original people there.


----------



## steelkane (Jan 4, 2009)

domy85 said:


> lol I didnt see any of the original people there.  Not like it would of mattered I suppose, just awkward.  Yeah Im on waiting lists on a site or two and email notice lists for this heatsink.  Then I can pop on over and we can get this heatsink mounted on the mobo tray? This will be an interesting mod   Cant wait




N/P I already have the mod planed out. just have to get the screws & spacers for it.Hardware store should have them. bring your camera if you want, the flash broke on mine. & I didn't get a new one for X-Mas


----------



## steelkane (Jan 4, 2009)

priced high, but in stock, doesn't come with the 1366 bolt-thru kit ether 
http://www.avadirect.com/product_details_parts.asp?PRID=12507


----------



## domy85 (Jan 4, 2009)

steelkane said:


> priced high, but in stock, doesn't come with the 1366 bolt-thru kit ether
> http://www.avadirect.com/product_details_parts.asp?PRID=12507



Thanks


----------



## domy85 (Jan 4, 2009)

steelkane said:


> N/P I already have the mod planed out. just have to get the screws & spacers for it.Hardware store should have them. bring your camera if you want, the flash broke on mine. & I didn't get a new one for X-Mas



 i will bring the camera.


----------



## domy85 (Jan 4, 2009)

Heres a pic with my core i7 920 installed


----------



## BrooksyX (Jan 4, 2009)

domy85 said:


> Heres a pic with my core i7 920 installed



Ooh thats hot!!! 

Doesn't the i7 920 come with a stock cooler? Couldn't you at least use that for the time being until you can get your hands on a good heatsink?


----------



## domy85 (Jan 4, 2009)

BrooksyX said:


> Ooh thats hot!!!
> 
> Doesn't the i7 920 come with a stock cooler? Couldn't you at least use that for the time being until you can get your hands on a good heatsink?



I have the stock cooler, possibly


Im also looking at a fan controller for the 3.5" bay I have in front which works out great.
http://www.performance-pcs.com/cata...ge_scroll&products_id=24514&image_scroll_id=0


----------



## steelkane (Jan 5, 2009)

Nice bay controller,


----------



## domy85 (Jan 6, 2009)

Since waiting for this true copper heatsink probably a few more weeks to come in , I am going to use my stock heatsink so I can get windows and everything else installed.  It will save me alot of time eating days of time up and if any problems arise for some reason.  It would be alot easier to fix/replace if needed to take apart without that 5 pound specially mounted heatsink(knock on wood). This Thursday night it should be running.

Sorry for the delay guys, itll be worth it  Its going to eat at me seeing a stock heatsink in my pc...


----------



## domy85 (Jan 7, 2009)

Ill be installing my Zalman copper VF1000 gpu heatsink today, but I need someones help to verify this please.  Looking at nonLED fans, their is a black and red wire coming from the fan.  With a LED fan their is a black, red, AND white wire.  Would this white wire be the LED power?


Thanks


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 7, 2009)

Can you get me a pic of the connector. From that pic it looks like an RPM sensor.


----------



## steelkane (Jan 7, 2009)

white wire is just the rpm wire, for the fan mate to control the fan speed, the believe the Leds are built into the bottom of the fan, if you want to disable the leds,, see if you could take the fan off,, then black out the leds with maybe a marker


----------



## domy85 (Jan 7, 2009)

steelkane said:


> white wire is just the rpm wire, for the fan mate to control the fan speed, the believe the Leds are built into the bottom of the fan, if you want to disable the leds,, see if you could take the fan off,, then black out the leds with maybe a marker



Rats, who likes blue anyway!  When I take the fan off tonight, ill update what happens. Thanks man

The box weighs 2.1 pounds says UPS


----------



## steelkane (Jan 7, 2009)

I never really liked blue.


----------



## domy85 (Jan 8, 2009)

Alright so I got my heatsink and the removing the LED process went fine.  I had to pop off the fan part to get inside it.  Well, putting it back together I had to use superglue for this pin to stick to the inside fan part that spins.  It didnt go so well, it just wouldnt stick having enough surface area to stick to.  I tried for an hour and finally destroyed this spring in it lol. Heres what I am going to do, I zippy tied a 80mm onto it. Im also going to buy copper vram sinks since i dont like the blue sinks that came with it showing.


http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=43&products_id=22612

You can definetly tell inside the case with all the RED LEDs lit up that theirs a huge copper gpu heatstink on the video card. I couldnt be happier minus this fan issue that isnt a problem anymore. I cant wait for the thermalright cpu heatsink in this thing lol.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 8, 2009)

Actually, I like the zip ties. Makes sure its stable and holds well. Nice little "mod" you got there. Maybe replacing the 80MM with a high cfm 120MM? xD


----------



## domy85 (Jan 8, 2009)

JrRacinFan said:


> Actually, I like the zip ties. Makes sure its stable and holds well. Nice little "mod" you got there. Maybe replacing the 80MM with a high cfm 120MM? xD



I already got a 120mm blowing on it from the window, if anything a 92mm? Personally I dont care for the thickness of the fan, but airflow I care about.

http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=68&products_id=288


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 8, 2009)

Oooh 92 would be grand. Too bad these don't come in red  ....
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835129042


----------



## domy85 (Jan 8, 2009)

JrRacinFan said:


> Oooh 92 would be grand. Too bad these don't come in red  ....
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835129042



http://www.frozencpu.com/products/4032/fan-52/Quad_Red_LED_92mm_Fan.html?tl=g36c15s516#blank 48 cfm!


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 8, 2009)

domy85 said:


> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/4032/fan-52/Quad_Red_LED_92mm_Fan.html?tl=g36c15s516#blank 49 cfm!



Very very nice! AND ... noise level is 28dba, close to silent! That would work out very very good.


----------



## BrooksyX (Jan 8, 2009)

Love the build domy. Can't wait for you to get it finished!


----------



## steelkane (Jan 8, 2009)

Nice fan here, No leds but they could always be installed
http://www.performance-pcs.com/catalog/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=39&products_id=4390


----------



## domy85 (Jan 8, 2009)

Is it me or was this site down for a little bit? a few minutes ago. Well anyways, the fan and copper vram sinks will have to wait another week and half. I was shooting for a clear fan for the VF1000, led or not, just because im picky hehehe.  Im really interested in seeing the temps with this VF1000 installed. I will buy some thin clear zip ties, I think that should disguise it.

Memory comes in tomorrow, will be booting the pc for the first time


----------



## BrooksyX (Jan 8, 2009)

Well good luck with the first boot. Hitting that power button for the first time is always so suspenseful.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 8, 2009)

very first time problems

Motherboard shorting on case
plugin boards not properly seated
CPU not inserted correctly
power leads not hooked up to mobo/vidcard


----------



## BrooksyX (Jan 8, 2009)

eidairaman1 said:


> very first time problems
> 
> Motherboard shorting on case
> plugin boards not properly seated
> ...



Shhh!!! Don't say that stuff your gonna jinx him. No reason to suggest a fix when there arn't any problems yet.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 8, 2009)

just suggestions when failure does happen, and in this instance there is a 50% chance it will or will not happen, every PC builder should know these symptoms and solutions.


----------



## domy85 (Jan 8, 2009)

eidairaman1 said:


> very first time problems
> 
> Motherboard shorting on case
> plugin boards not properly seated
> ...



Shorting I am positive not happening, was washed, wiped, and lots of air pressure blown through it.
Plugs are all seated, tripple checked

Cpu was installed following the corner arrow on cpu lined up with arrow.

I have turned the pc on already a few times, just missing the memory, so I know it powers on


----------



## BrooksyX (Jan 8, 2009)

Ahh but you aren't specifically looking for it to power, you are looking for it to post.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jan 8, 2009)

I gotta say.. All copper set up looks pretty sweet! Can't wait to see those Pii's in there!

Good set up man!


----------



## domy85 (Jan 8, 2009)

BrooksyX said:


> Ahh but you aren't specifically looking for it to power, you are looking for it to post.



yep yep

Good news, my fan controller comes in today a day early.


----------



## domy85 (Jan 9, 2009)

So it posts, it detects 6GB of memory only at 1067 mhz, but every time i reboot the system, it says last boot fail, please check bios setup is correct.  Something is wrong and im almost sure the memory is to blame.  Any ideas?  i changed all the necessary settings. I tried raising the dram voltage a little more, also tried uping the NB voltage and that didnt work.  i updated the bios already. This happens with even only 1 stick in the slot.


----------



## domy85 (Jan 9, 2009)

well never mind i looked down between the pins of the first memory slot and the pins are all sqrewed and bent.  Will be RMA'ing. Wont work


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 9, 2009)

domy85 said:


> well never mind i looked down between the pins of the first memory slot and the pins are all sqrewed and bent.  I KNEW IT, BIOSTAR AND THESE STICKERS! How can they be so freaking stupid.



damn bro this is awful knews.  What are you going to do?


----------



## domy85 (Jan 9, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> damn bro this is awful knews.  What are you going to do?



RMA IT for another and find some solution to take them off better. i have everything apart already.


----------



## BrooksyX (Jan 9, 2009)

Damn bro that sucks big time.  Never good news. Hopefully you will get a replacement board ASAP.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 9, 2009)

domy85 said:


> RMA IT for another and find some solution to take them off better. i have everything apart already.



keep us posted, try to have them crossship one?


----------



## domy85 (Jan 9, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> keep us posted, try to have them crossship one?



its going out tomorrow morning.


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 9, 2009)

domy85 said:


> its going out tomorrow morning.



yeah but maybe then can send one out in the mean time, to save you some downtime.


----------



## ascstinger (Jan 9, 2009)

damn, thats probably what happened to my i7 build. memory was acting real shtty and finally just wouldnt post.

oh well, thats in the past and I'm glad to be rid of that heat monster. bet all this copper will do a nice job cooling though


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 9, 2009)

Damnit domy. Really wanted to see a few benches from you tonight too.


----------



## domy85 (Jan 9, 2009)

I know sorry guys. Thank biostar

being shipped quickly out tommorrow morning. im upset as everyone here 

One thing though the cpu was idling stock at 33c.  The gpu copper sink was so hot it was not even funny. little worried?


----------



## BrooksyX (Jan 9, 2009)

Nah 33c sounds fine for the stock intel heatsink.


----------



## domy85 (Jan 9, 2009)

BrooksyX said:


> Nah 33c sounds fine for the stock intel heatsink.



no im worried about the gpu temps with this copper heatsink being so hot.

heres some pics, memory, and fan controller installed.


----------



## BrooksyX (Jan 9, 2009)

oh I guess I misunderstood what you were saying. having a hot heatsink is not necessarily a bad thing. That means it is doing a good job of transferring the heat from the component into itself (the heatsink) and then later out of the case. But that doesn't mean you don't have a problem. So I just keep an eye on the gpu temps.


----------



## domy85 (Jan 9, 2009)

I was able to get ahold of a good camera to take pictures with the all the fans on seeing through the black tinted window without a flash.

Back to square one......


----------



## domy85 (Jan 9, 2009)

BrooksyX said:


> oh I guess I misunderstood what you were saying. having a hot heatsink is not necessarily a bad thing. That means it is doing a good job of transferring the heat from the component into itself (the heatsink) and then later out of the case. But that doesn't mean you don't have a problem. So I just keep an eye on the gpu temps.



Well I have a 120mm strong cfm blowing on it from the window, but it only has a 80mm on the sink itself, once i get my 92mm for it, i wonder if it will help much. Its working transfering the heat very good. I mean this thing is scorching hot with the pipes transfering all that heat to every fin, but the card itself isnt hot at all. Only time will tell untill i can see a temp from GPUZ


----------



## EnergyFX (Jan 9, 2009)

If the new board has stickers on the ram slots too, you could try using a hair dryer to warm the sticker before and while you peel it off.

Me personally, I would try putting a drop (ONLY A DROP) or lighter fluid on the sticker and letting it sit for an hour or so to absorb it.  This will break up the glue underneath and it could very well just peel right off.  But I like risk.


----------



## steelkane (Jan 9, 2009)

Really looking good, and sorry to hear about your board, I do know how you feel, when I fist got my Stealth built done with the foxconn board, it ran for 5 min, then fried, I RMA the board & end up putting the striker extreme board in, the foxconn board went into another computer when it came back, I never found out why it fried. Just don't let it get the best of you.


----------



## domy85 (Jan 9, 2009)

I like the hair dryer idea, im sure that will work good removing the adhesive.

Status RMA Update: Shipped out, will be there by Monday. Newegg told me they do not cross ship.

Thanks for the support guys and comments. You all rock 

Left to do:

*Order & install a 92mm fan for GPU heatsink
*Order & install Enzotech Vram copper sinks for video card
*Order Thermalright Extreme 120 True Copper CPU heatsink
*Modding motherboard tray & installing cpu heatsink


----------



## domy85 (Jan 10, 2009)

Got my Pre-Order in for Thermalright Extreme 120 True Copper CPU heatsink!!!!


----------



## domy85 (Jan 16, 2009)

Just a little update

Will be getting the thermaltake 120 true copper in Saturday, replacement mobo is coming in monday. Ill be outa town this fri-mon afternoon.  I will get it running "again" with the stock heatsink to load everything in advance this coming monday night.

Will hopefully have lots of pics installing the copper heatsink with steel kane by next weekend.

I just also noticed I ordered enzotech low profile vram copper sinks and the mosfet copper sinks for all those little tiny ones(not sure what they are called). This will go great with the copper theme and help cooling the video card. If they dont come monday, itll be tuesday for sure.  I added the 120mm fan on the VF1000 gpu heatsink. 70cfm of air pushing hard on it now.


----------



## domy85 (Jan 19, 2009)

Got my board and thermalright heatsink in.  Bad news is my camera wont charge so I had to take pics with camera phone which are horrid.

Good news is the sticker on the memory and cpu fell off loosely inside the packaging so it was awesome.  The only sticker on was on the pci slots. I used a blow dryer and it came off like nothing!

To everyone that uses this heatsink placed horizontally like im doing, being so heavy I wouldnt even think twice mounting this unless modding it using the case mobo tray to support it like were going to do. It clears my window side door by so close anymore it wouldnt of worked so im happy.

Tomorrow my enzotech copper heatsinks for the video card come in.  Ill have it running tomorrow with another pic of the video card.

This weekend hopefully we can install the copper heatsink in place of the stock sink and complete this build.


----------



## steelkane (Jan 19, 2009)

Awesome news,, whenever your ready, My new workshop is almost done.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jan 19, 2009)

Great news domy! I bet your anxious to get her up n running. Very interesting though that you decided on a single 4870, wouldve said a 4850x2 or 2x4830.


----------



## BrooksyX (Jan 19, 2009)

Congrats domy! Glad you finally got your PC up and running. Keep us posted on how she runs.


----------



## domy85 (Jan 20, 2009)

steelkane said:


> Awesome news,, whenever your ready, My new workshop is almost done.



Cant wait, nice!


----------



## domy85 (Jan 20, 2009)

JrRacinFan said:


> Great news domy! I bet your anxious to get her up n running. Very interesting though that you decided on a single 4870, wouldve said a 4850x2 or 2x4830.



Well I recently bought the 4870 not decided on building this new pc yet so its fine. Atleast its the 1Gb version for my high res because if it was the 512 I would definetly upgrade.  Ill wait for a upgrade later this year. Im sure someone will release some sick full body copper/fan sink for a gpu again 


Thanks and yeah im very anxious  but since usps doesnt deliever mail today I found out, the copper sinks "might" not get here untill Wednesday...


----------



## domy85 (Jan 21, 2009)

Sooooo...... my 750GB western digital HD is bad.  I kinda dropped it one day and snapped the sata pin connector on the drive, but glued it back.  The pc recongized it, but blue screened.  I know this cause I poped in a old rapter 74GB and it installs windows fine.  I dont have money for this.  Im going to try my best and see what I can squeeze out, but it may have to wait 2 more friggan weeks.  Ill use my raptor for now. I just wont install games etc untill i get my main drive.  Other than that it booted the first time. Heres some pics.  Ill post some screen shots maybe tonight if its not late of temps etc.

Lots of Copper


----------



## steelkane (Jan 21, 2009)

That sux about your 750, you going to try to RMA it,, I would, I had a 300gb one time start on fire, I talking flames, glad I was right next to it with the side open. They replaced it.


----------



## domy85 (Jan 21, 2009)

steelkane said:


> That sux about your 750, you going to try to RMA it,, I would, I had a 300gb one time start on fire, I talking flames, glad I was right next to it with the side open. They replaced it.



its my drive i had for about a half year now, no rmaing. thats why i tried to fix it. bleh


----------



## domy85 (Jan 21, 2009)

Heres cpuz and gpuz.  I am amazed on the gpu temps.Stock gpu cooler I was getting 52c idle, now its 34c idle.


----------



## steelkane (Jan 21, 2009)

1/2 years not long, try to rma with western digital, not who or were you bought it. If it's dead anyways, can't hurt trying. warranty should last 1 or 3 years.


----------



## domy85 (Jan 24, 2009)

*Final*

Pictures include drilling holes in the motherboard tray, cutting the spacers, installing the backplate with heatsink, and how its finished.  I also included a 3dmark vantage bench w/specs I ran that is alot better due to the cpu voltage not being high enough.

I want to thanks Steelkane for him helping & watching me make this happen.  I have added the corsair fan with blue LED's/higher cfm fans as seen in the picture.

Cpu is running @ 3.4ghz at 30-31c. Artic Silver is not set in yet so hoping to get a degree or 2 better.

Cpu was running @ 3.4ghz at 40-42c with stock fan.

Realistically a 10 degree difference.  I will be making a case thread later tonight.

Thanks for everyones help and ideas.  It was a blast 


Btw the pictures do not do justice, I need a SLR or something


----------



## Chicken Patty (Jan 24, 2009)

domy85 said:


> Pictures include drilling holes in the motherboard tray, cutting the spacers, installing the backplate with heatsink, and how its finished.  I also included a 3dmark vantage bench w/specs I ran that is alot better due to the cpu voltage not being high enough.
> 
> I want to thanks Steelkane for him helping & watching me make this happen.  I have added the corsair fan with blue LED's/higher cfm fans as seen in the picture.
> 
> ...




congrats you got it all sorted out!!!  how you like the rig so far?


----------



## domy85 (Jan 24, 2009)

Chicken Patty said:


> congrats you got it all sorted out!!!  how you like the rig so far?




Thanks, I love it.


----------



## BrooksyX (Jan 25, 2009)

Wow awesome build man, Turned out sweet. 

Hope enjoy it! (I am sure you will)


----------



## steelkane (Jan 25, 2009)

Looks Awesome,, I still can't get over how heavy that cooler is,, were the temps better by you. are you going to post your Rig in the gallery.


----------

